# switzerland aires equivilant



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi does anybody know if there are any aire equivilants in Switzerland close to Bern or if there is a network of small sites or any small sites near Bern? I have to do an overnight stop close as possible to Bern on 13 June 2008 but with the football on all the bigger sites seem to be fully booked.

Thanks Tim


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Swiss Aires*

As far as I am aware there aint no such thing. We have travelled to and through Switzerland for years and the Swiss, bless em have used every opportunity to extract the maximum ammount of cash from our wallets.

If you wild camp I think they shoot first.

We absoluteley love the country and will continue to revisit.

If I am wrong you will soon be advised.

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tim, there are some aires in Switzerland, but not many.....

>CCInfos Swiss aires link<<

Unfortunately none near Bern according to the above 

I think given your unfortunate timing, you will probably have to go further afield and commute.

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tim,

unfortunately there are only very few aires in Switzerland.

Regarding overnight parking, AKA "wild camping", the levels of tolerance vary from canton (swiss province) to canton. Fortunately for you, the police of canton Bern say they tolerate overnight parking, as long as local parking restrictions are complied with.

BTW, for all those who can read a little German, there is an excellent web site describing the situation for motorhomes in all Swiss cantons:

Übernachten im Kanton

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Swis Aires*

Thanks for that Boff & Pejay, You live and learn something new every day.
Do you think they are trying to keep them a dark secret as the information is only available in languages other than English 

Steve


----------

